# One bitten, twice shy. Twice bitten, we're done!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I love our little Kubota, so don't misunderstand me. A week ago, I called our Kubota dealer for a part for our Husky 365 Special. They happen to be a dealer. They quote me over the phone $47 plus tax. Done. Order it I say. A week later, the call comes in. I go down and get the part and they ask for $58 at the check out. *Whoa!!!* I was told $7 plus tax. Give me the breakdown........ So the guy says it was $47, plus the tax plus frieght. *HUH...?* You guys never said anything about frieght. So they quickly remove it from the bill. Yesterday, the wife responds to a sale they were having on all their Kubotas in stock. We're very interested in buying the Kubota RTV 900. Price? $14,800 with the tax, plus an extra $1,100 for a canopy and winshield plus tax. We almost pull the trigger on it but the wife gets pissed when the guy won't budge on the price whatsoever. We go home empty handed figuring we'd try the Honda dealer on Saturday (today). Out of the blue, I call the dealer who sold us our Kubota BX 2200. Right off, no arrogance and the unit exactly identicle to the model we looked at in our home town, with the exception of a sprayed on bedliner is $12,300 with tax and for the canopy and windshield was $847. It really does pay to shop around I tell you! We'll be driving 4 hours to pick it up, but it'll still be a whole heck of a lot cheaper. Screw our local Kubota dealer!:doubledev:doubledev:doubledev:doubledev


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

We built a power house in Wyoming a few years ago, the outfit I worked for had a bunch of those little rtv 900s. They are pretty rugged little machines, took a lot of abuse from a bunch of construction workers, I think we started with 12 and after two years there may have been 7 left, the rest destroyed. They didn't get taken care of real well. I wouldn't mind having one here on the farm.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's saying a lot because these 900s weigh just shy of 2000 pounds and have a tough little 3 cylinder diesel in them. Did they start out as brand new or were they already high hour machines?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could be early sign dealer having little troubles.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Could be early sign dealer having little troubles.


Oh no, they're fat. The sales guy we were working with was showing off pictures of his $320,000 airplane, then complaining about the wealthy people. I hate sales people. It runs in my family I think.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I love our little Kubota, so don't misunderstand me. A week ago, I called our Kubota dealer for a part for our Husky 365 Special. They happen to be a dealer. They quote me over the phone $47 plus tax. Done. Order it I say. A week later, the call comes in. I go down and get the part and they ask for $58 at the check out. *Whoa!!!* I was told $7 plus tax. Give me the breakdown........ So the guy says it was $47, plus the tax plus frieght. *HUH...?* You guys never said anything about frieght. So they quickly remove it from the bill. Yesterday, the wife responds to a sale they were having on all their Kubotas in stock. We're very interested in buying the Kubota RTV 900. Price? $14,800 with the tax, plus an extra $1,100 for a canopy and winshield plus tax. We almost pull the trigger on it but the wife gets pissed when the guy won't budge on the price whatsoever. We go home empty handed figuring we'd try the Honda dealer on Saturday (today). Out of the blue, I call the dealer who sold us our Kubota BX 2200. Right off, no arrogance and the unit exactly identicle to the model we looked at in our home town, with the exception of a sprayed on bedliner is $12,300 with tax and for the canopy and windshield was $847. It really does pay to shop around I tell you! We'll be driving 4 hours to pick it up, but it'll still be a whole heck of a lot cheaper. Screw our local Kubota dealer!:doubledev:doubledev:doubledev:doubledev




Same here with our auto, and equipment dealers I always go out of town because the local idiots dont want to make any money I guess.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

Wonder how many people, from out of the area, have gotten great deals from "your" dealers, while you can't score a free pen in the deal. Seems like that happens a lot. They shaft the hometown folks and give the out-of-towners the world, while people go out of the area and score much better deals than in their own back yards.


----------

